# Interior of my car smells like exhaust



## Wee3ee (Nov 18, 2021)

Hi. I have a 2018 chev Cruze. I only deal with the service dept at the dealership for issues. Since I’ve had my car, she has had a new drive train installed. Since then the problem is that it doesn’t matter the vent/ heater or AC settings. The smell of exhaust is coming through the vents. We even changed the cab air filter (which was black, smelled like gas and felt greasy). Everything the dealership has done we are no closer to solving this issue. No other vehicles around when the smell comes into the cab, doesn’t matter the weather. 
Car now has just over 60,000km. Car is LHD, gas, 4 dr, I live in BC Canada,


----------



## Wee3ee (Nov 18, 2021)

Mechanics have checked the vents, tested the muffler/pipes for leaks /blockages, replaced gasket on exhaust, replaced cab filter, many other tests but are coming up empty handed. I’m getting frustrated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wee3ee said:


> Hi. I have a 2018 chev Cruze. I only deal with the service dept at the dealership for issues. Since I’ve had my car, she has had a new drive train installed. Since then the problem is that it doesn’t matter the vent/ heater or AC settings. The smell of exhaust is coming through the vents. We even changed the cab air filter (which was black, smelled like gas and felt greasy). Everything the dealership has done we are no closer to solving this issue. No other vehicles around when the smell comes into the cab, doesn’t matter the weather.
> Car now has just over 60,000km. Car is LHD, gas, 4 dr, I live in BC Canada,


Welcome Aboard!

These posts are for the Gen I Cruze, but I would think there may be some similar issues:

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir
Antifreeze Smell Thread
Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary
2013 Cruze oil smell from heater
Heat Is Causing A Bad Oil Smell? 

Another possibility and answer
How much coolant in burp tank? 
How much coolant in burp tank? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Wee3ee (Nov 18, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> These posts are for the Gen I Cruze, but I would think there may be some similar issues:
> 
> ...


Thank you for responding. Not sure what a gen 1 means. Google again here we come. Lol jk. Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wee3ee said:


> Thank you for responding. Not sure what a gen 1 means. Google again here we come. Lol jk. Thank you


CruzeTalk Glossary


----------

